# New Floor Vents



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We just replaced our factory vents with these...
$12.49 at Lowe's, Pattern is Basket Weave, Oil rubbed bronze finish. I went with a dark finish because I like the way it ties into the darker streaks in the natural wood vinyl flooring









Vents closed









Vents open









a view of the floor with new vents









Other Mods completed recently were:
Labeled all switches

Installed "Y" cable on back of Jensen stereo to hook up IPOD ($6.00 at Best Buy) If you're interested, just ask...you must remove the cover filled with 10 screws to get at it.

Bought 24W computer speakers (Cyber Acoustics $29.99 at Best Buy) to use as outdoor speakers (Plugs right into the IPOD) and then plug speakers into outside power plug. They sound Great!









Installed wireless dual fridge/freezer thermometer

And Finally....Installed the black out pull down shade for the queen slide...Whoo Hooo!!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Vents look nice! We did the same thing. Nice to keep those closed when furnace is not needed or when using an electric heater.

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

they look great and go good with the flooring









Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice.

I was admiring those last week.








They definitely add class.


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

Very Nice. I need to get some of those. Maybe some that just lift out to make cleaning all the dirt out a little easier.
Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks Great Dawn









Tami


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> We just replaced our factory vents with these...
> $12.49 at Lowe's, Pattern is Basket Weave, Oil rubbed bronze finish. I went with a dark finish because I like the way it ties into the darker streaks in the natural wood vinyl flooring
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good...let's see a pic of the blackout shade.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Those look great!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> We just replaced our factory vents with these...
> $12.49 at Lowe's, Pattern is Basket Weave, Oil rubbed bronze finish. I went with a dark finish because I like the way it ties into the darker streaks in the natural wood vinyl flooring
> 
> 
> ...


at your convenience would love to see your speaker set up!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice vent covers, looks good with the floor. They are making a new Lowe's here but won't be open for awhile so guess i will just have to wait.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Lookin' pretty spiffy Skippershe


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice vents Dawn! As a matter of fact they look strikingly like the ones we put in our Outback... same color even. You see Shannon... I do have good taste!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

we did em too! the day we got our tt delivered in Missoula. Bought 3 floor vents and needed 4, never could find a 4th and was too impatient to order on line. So, got one of a different pattern, same vent, just different pattern and put it in the bathroom. Rick questioned it and I told him I did it on purpose cuz I wanted the bathroom one different , after all it's a different room....


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> at your convenience would love to see your speaker set up!


Ditto! Nice looking vents too. I have replaced one vent so far cause it was dented.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great choice. They look great

Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You've been busy Dawn. The vents look great with the darker floor. Ours has the lighter version wood tone.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here is my custom outdoor speaker system...lol
I left wires out so you could get an idea of how I have it set up...
I will probably just set the speakers on crates beneath the cooktop so they are out of the way.
I have a Ipod plugged in, but these speakers will also plug into anything with a mini jack such as a portable dvd player or another mp3 player.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Here is my custom outdoor speaker system...lol
> I left wires out so you could get an idea of how I have it set up...
> I will probably just set the speakers on crates beneath the cooktop so they are out of the way.
> I have a Ipod plugged in, but these speakers will also plug into anything with a mini jack such as a portable dvd player or another mp3 player.


not that's a quick and easy especially because ipds hold so much music! cool!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Here is my custom outdoor speaker system...lol
> I left wires out so you could get an idea of how I have it set up...
> I will probably just set the speakers on crates beneath the cooktop so they are out of the way.
> I have a Ipod plugged in, but these speakers will also plug into anything with a mini jack such as a portable dvd player or another mp3 player.


Funny...I don't see ANY beer/liquor on that BAR!! Please tell me you took that picture while at home and it was to show us the concept.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Jim,
I swear it was in my driveway this afternoon when I took the picture!
This Sunday will be another story. I'll take photos with the bar area in full swing...How's that??


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the pic of the setup. We had been talking about a way to use the Ipod more while camping, this looks easy to setup. Thanks.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Honey can I buy an Ipod? NO! you just but 2 Honda generators and an awning mat! 
but Skippershe has one, that's not fair!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Honey can I buy an Ipod? NO! you just but 2 Honda generators and an awning mat!
> but Skippershe has one, that's not fair!


LOL...that is funny.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Jim,
> I swear it was in my driveway this afternoon when I took the picture!
> This Sunday will be another story. I'll take photos with the bar area in full swing...How's that??


I was scared for a minute neighbor but you set us straight.












Doesn't look like much cooking's going on either.


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

skippershe said:


> We just replaced our factory vents with these...
> $12.49 at Lowe's, Pattern is Basket Weave, Oil rubbed bronze finish. I went with a dark finish because I like the way it ties into the darker streaks in the natural wood vinyl flooring



Talked me into it.
Went to Lowe's yesterday and installed them today.
Thanks for the tip. They look great!


Greg


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

G.G.Gator said:


> We just replaced our factory vents with these...
> $12.49 at Lowe's, Pattern is Basket Weave, Oil rubbed bronze finish. I went with a dark finish because I like the way it ties into the darker streaks in the natural wood vinyl flooring



Talked me into it.
Went to Lowe's yesterday and installed them today.
Thanks for the tip. They look great!


Greg
[/quote]

Cool Greg








I'll take that as a compliment...glad you liked them too!








Dawn


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks great Dawn. I have one question though. Can a vacume get to the sand just inside the grates or will the sand fall down in when you open the vents?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

h2oman said:


> Looks great Dawn. I have one question though. Can a vacume get to the sand just inside the grates or will the sand fall down in when you open the vents?


my vents lift out, no screws needed and they stay firmly in place, except for the bathroom one, it needs screws cuz Gilligan cut the whole too big AND crooked....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

h2oman said:


> Looks great Dawn. I have one question though. Can a vacume get to the sand just inside the grates or will the sand fall down in when you open the vents?


h2oman,
I doubt that I'll be able to vacuum through the grates...maybe a shop vac would have enough suction for just inside the grates. I'll be able to test it out this week and I'll let you know.

Doxie,
If they hadn't made such a mess of cutting the vent holes in the first place, I too could have just dropped the vents right in without screws. One of mine is cut so poorly, that there's barely any vinyl under one of the edges


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I might just head over to Lowe's myself this weekend.









Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Looks great Dawn. I have one question though. Can a vacume get to the sand just inside the grates or will the sand fall down in when you open the vents?


h2oman,
I doubt that I'll be able to vacuum through the grates...maybe a shop vac would have enough suction for just inside the grates. I'll be able to test it out this week and I'll let you know.

Doxie,
If they hadn't made such a mess of cutting the vent holes in the first place, I too could have just dropped the vents right in without screws. One of mine is cut so poorly, that there's barely any vinyl under one of the edges








[/quote]
that would be my bathroom one. It needs screws, I just haven't pestered Rick over it YET. Saving pestering for something REAL important like a tv mount!







Yeah!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for the great mod idea. After church I stopped by Lowes and picked up 3 of the nice vents for my 21RS. My wife loved the look!!!









Walter


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Those look great, and now I know what my next mod is. Thanks







.


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

My first modification.
You talked me into it.
Went to Lowe's and installed them today.
Thanks for the tip. They look great!
DW loves them.

Fritz


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Those look fantastic!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

They look great. I'll be off to Lowes tomorrow as well. Hey that's an idea, how about a weekend mod rally in the Lowes parking lot. 
We bought rolls of magnet material at a local craft store. Cut them to the size of the vent. When we go to the beach we just lay them on top of the vents to keep the sand out. Just don't forget to lift them up up if you need the heat.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I am in Lowes every other day at least... Finally remembered to pick these up this afternoon.
I must say, they DO look great in the Outback








Thanks Dawn for yet another fantastic idea!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Dawn,

We followed your lead and installed the Lowes floor vents as well. We used the brushed nickel to match all the fixtures and they look great!

Thanks

Wendy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mollyp said:


> Dawn,
> 
> We followed your lead and installed the Lowes floor vents as well. We used the brushed nickel to match all the fixtures and they look great!
> 
> ...


Hi Wendy,
I bet they look great! Please post a photo if you get a chance


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just completed the same mod - and they look GREAT!









These do not screw down - so I was wondering if there are any issues yet with them allowing the vinyl flooring curling up? They fit in the holes like a glove. In fact, until I figured out which end to set in first and then how to wiggle and push, I thought I'd have to open up the holes a bit.

Also, I noticed that the bottom is about an inch deeper than the floor. Will this affect air flow? They seem to stick down into the duct and will probably create some turbulence. Is this an issue?

Thanks for the idea!









Mike, Sherry, Erica, and Arthur (the Collie)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> I just completed the same mod - and they look GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Scoutr2.
Good job, glad you like them...
You're lucky that they fit without having to drill holes for screws. Our flooring is cut too large around 2 of the holes and the vent barely covers one edge of the vinyl









I have not tried running the heater with them installed. Others have done the same mod and have not complained of any issues with the depth and air flow. Guess it's been just too darn hot to worry about it until now.

Take care and enjoy!
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

I have not had any vinyl curling issues with mine yet, and don't really expect to. If you are concerned, there is no reason you could not drill and screw them like the OEM vents. As far as the body blocking the airflow, I have had that concern too, but have not had a chance to use the furnace yet, so don't know how it will work. If they do block flow though, the body (at least on ours) is plastic, and should be easily cut away.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

To ask a silly question, what size are y'all buying?







I started to pick some up but didn't know what size to get. Y'all can save me a trip to the TT to measure.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

As I recall they are 4"x10".

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Mark,
> 
> As I recall they are 4"x10".
> 
> ...


Yup, standard 4x10 vents

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you very much!

Mark


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I just completed the same mod - and they look GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Scoutr2.
Good job, glad you like them...
You're lucky that they fit without having to drill holes for screws. Our flooring is cut too large around 2 of the holes and the vent barely covers one edge of the vinyl









I have not tried running the heater with them installed. Others have done the same mod and have not complained of any issues with the depth and air flow. Guess it's been just too darn hot to worry about it until now.

Take care and enjoy!
Dawn
[/quote]

FYI

We just returned from a cool, Fall weekend camping trip to Comlara Park, near Bloomington, IL (38 degrees Friday night and breezy). When I turned on the furnace for the very first time, it set off the smoke alarm! We had to open all the windows and roof vents to rid the trailer of smoke.









I figured it must be from the newness of the furnace and it had to burn off internal oil/wax coatings on internal parts. We let the furnace run for about 45 minutes with the windows open until the smoke quit fouling the air. After that, no smoke and it was nice and comfy warm the rest of the weekend.

But on Sunday morning, while we were preparing to leave, my wife tried to close the vent that's located in from of the bunks prior to sweeping the floor (this one is only about two feet from the furnace outlet). She told me she couldn't close the vent louvers. I assumed she was trying to move it the wrong direction - but alas, I couldn't close it either. After removing it, I could see why - the heat from the furnace had softened and warped all the plastic below the metal face plate (louvers, outer box, etc.). The other two vents are about 6 feet and 12 feet away from the furnace, and those vent covers were OK.

I'm not sure if the furnace running full force for 45 minutes caused the melting, or if the air coming out of the furnace should be that HOT! (On my trips to the bathroom in the middle of the night, my bare feet noticed that the floor above the heat duct runs was toasty warm, compared to the surrounding areas.)

Anyone with any thoughts on this - please let me know. Has anyone else encountered this problem?









I'm going to assume that the 45 minute burn off I did with the furnace is the culprit and get another vent, because THAT vent is the one most likely to acquire foriegn objects, dirt, etc. in the heat duct. And that's because my daughter and her friends have to track over it to get into their hideaway every time (they LOVE the single/double bunk niche)!

I'll continue this saga in a couple weeks, after our next outing (if we need to run the furnace). We'll see if the furnace damages another vent cover.

Mike, Sherry, Erica, and Arthur (the Collie)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I wonder if those vents are more for decorative purposes than functional purposes. I'd be hesitant to put anything with vinyl in it in a floor vent, as, yes, those things DO get very warm, and vinyl will warp. Glad I waited for some feedback before I purchased any like those. Guess I'll stick to just the ones that will close/open in the brown, and my vent covers and vent filters.
Sorry for your experience. I know you're disappointed, but you saved at least me the $$ for those covers.
Darlene


----------

